# Would you pay $15.00 for this?



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, my kijiji ad scored another hit! Only two chassis's, but a bunch of bodies and a mess of track & accessories. Even a Train transformer!



Can anyone tell me how to determine the ohms on the different controllers? I have received a lot of them, and would like to match them up as best as possible... (I have more put away in a box)



I don't recall ever having Aurora AFX cross track during my younger stint with slot racing, but now I have recieved 2, also a BigRyder turnout and what I think is a Fall Guy crash corner, please correct me if I am wrong.



Does anybody recognize this? It appears to be a win light or Leaderboard of somekind. It has a small motor inside as well as a small circuit board and lights. 



And last but not least what everyone likes to see, the pit kit...



The police car is in great shape, missing only the proper chassis and radar gun. Minimal wear on the bumpers. There was a few tires and grilles inthe little side pockets of the pit kit too, including a mint grille for a chevelle and the glass for the fire bird.


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes,you did good! The cars alone are woth $15.00 each! On checking the ohms of your controller,get a ohm meter and attach it to the 2 leads from the controller.When you just start to pull the trigger,the highest ohm reading will be the ohm value of the controller.

David S


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Another GREAT SCORE for Danny Boy :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

He shot's, he score's. Great find.

Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCORE! Of course the cars/bodies are the best part... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great stuff!!!

I sure like that red/wht Corvette, the intersections, and the corner cross overs. :thumbsup:

That scoring tower looks like the bomb though. Someone will surely chime in with some info on it.

(PS: most of those type controllers have the ohm rating stamped into the end somewhere)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup.. Peek through the slots. The number should be stamped on one of the bands.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Homerun oh yea both chicago baseball teams are terrible!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes, good score indeed. The white Firebird goes for that price or more all the time on the bay. And yes, it looks like another long season for my favorite N.L. team, the Cubs.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that black thing is a Strombecker 1/32 Electric Starting Tower. I recall having one but in white and blue new in the box when I was into my slot car fad. Never really used it for racing so I am unable to help you in hooking it up to make it functional for track use. It might have been made to give power to the track once the top most light turned on.

Nice score, awesome bodies and track including the tower! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the info. I'm toying with the idea of modifying the tower to display a lap counter, should be easy enough as there is plenty of room inside. 

The Red corvette is a neat little car. I wish the drivers head hadn't been unceremoniously removed. I'll have to do some repairs just to mount a head.Not sure how to proceed with he track. There are a lot of broken tabs in this box of track. I find the original AFX track has become brittle. I'd like to use it, but I think I will have to make the track layout somewhat permanent. Not the best for 4 lane tracks either.

I love that White Fire bird, I vigorously sought one when I first got back into slots and the prices were higher than $15.00 I assure you. A nice representation eluded me until someone on this board sent me one, and in no time at all, I found a second one. This is now my third and actually the best of the 3, even though the post are broken. An easy fix (Thanks Bill). In fact, my best friend commented how much he liked it, and I've repaired one of the others to give to him for his birthday. I know he will be excited.

I will take a look for the OHM readings tonight when I get home!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll take that #8 magnum car off your hands for $15.00 plus shipping. Been after that guy awhile now.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd love to sell it to you, but I've been looking for one like that too... It is in excellent shape. Sorry !


----------

